# Any singapore whatsapp groups?



## Korakora (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi, any singapore whatsapp group available? Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes there is. You may PM me your phone number and name, and I'll get the admins to add you in.


----------



## Korakora (Mar 28, 2019)

Alright thanks alot but i will pm once i have enough posts.


----------



## Iprefertostayanonymous (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi, may I join a WhatsApp group?


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Iprefertostayanonymous said:


> Hi, may I join a WhatsApp group?


Sure, i'm one of the hosts in a chatgroup. You may whatsapp me at 97533539 your name and intro yourself so that i can add you in.
All the best and hope to see you there!


----------

